# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  dwangstoornis ogen

## ocs ogen

beste, een maand of 2 geleden ben ik beginnen knipperen met mijn ogen door slechte lenzen. 
Na het vervangen van die lenzen bleef ik echter knipperen, ogen sluiten.. om het onaangename gevoel dat er nog steeds was, weg te krijgen.
Nu is dat gevoel verandert en blijf ik grote ogen trekken omdat ik het gevoel heb dat mijn ogen droog zijn, maar vooral dat ze plakkerig zijn. Ik probeer reeds druppeltje maar dat helpt niet,
hoe kan ik hier zo snel mogelijk vanaf geraken?

----------

